# Herb drying?



## jacsg (Jul 14, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to air dry herbs in an attic


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 14, 2012)

The traditional way is to tie them by the stems in small bunches and hang them upside down from the rafters until they are dry.


----------



## Zagut (Jul 14, 2012)

It's also a good idea to place paper or some kind of container under them to catch the leaves that fall off early.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes I string mine up in the shed and hang them upside down as Dave has said. Works fine.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 14, 2012)

I put mine in a dry vase on the kitchen counter. I like to enjoy the fragrance as they dry


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 14, 2012)

If I'm not using the dehydrater I usually bundle them and hang them upside down in the garage.  My brother came over one time and saw them and asked me if I was trying to repel vampires.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 15, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> The traditional way is to tie them by the stems in small bunches and hang them upside down from the rafters until they are dry.





Zagut said:


> It's also a good idea to place paper or some kind of container under them to catch the leaves that fall off early.





Cheryl J said:


> If I'm not using the dehydrater I usually bundle them and hang them upside down in the garage.  My brother came over one time and saw them and asked me if I was trying to repel vampires.



yup.

The key is, full air circulation, dark, and "curing" them. 

depending on your location, keep an eye on humidity, as fresh herbs can grow mold pretty quickly if in the wrong conditions.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 16, 2012)

We have always just tied them up and hung them upside down, works a treat!


----------

